# Security camera suggestions.



## Brandane (10 Feb 2022)

Following an incident during the night in which a brick was thrown through my downstairs neighbour's window..... I am looking for suggestions. Nothing Fort Knox style, just something I can plug in and place on my inside window sill which will cover the street area below (I live in a first floor flat). Maybe something that will record on a 24 hour loop? Night vision would help too!


----------



## cougie uk (10 Feb 2022)

Look at the blink cameras from Amazon. But if you want the night vision option the camera would need to be outside your window.


----------



## mickle (10 Feb 2022)

We've a Nest doorbell. Works a treat


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Feb 2022)

Blink


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2022)

There are loads, but night vision needs to be outside and not through glass - the IR will just reflect off the glass giving a poor view - you could easily mount the wall bracket next to an opening window on the outside wall, and feed the power cable through the window opening.


----------



## Joffey (10 Feb 2022)

We have a Nest camera - it's very good and simple.

I have heard good things about the Amazon cameras too.


----------



## AuroraSaab (3 Mar 2022)

We have a Swan cctv system from Costco. Around £200 a few years ago. Good quality images and easy to fit yourself. The phone app allows you to check when you're away.

It's the old version of the £245 one, but they are similar prices elsewhere. You do need to research night image quality though if night time issues are your main concern. 

https://www.costco.co.uk/Home-Impro...rity/CCTV-Systems/c/cos_1.9.1?q=::brand:Swann

I have friends with the Ring doorbell system who really rate it for image quality so that might be worth a look too.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Mar 2022)

AuroraSaab said:


> We have a Swan cctv system from Costco. Around £200 a few years ago. Good quality images and easy to fit yourself. The phone app allows you to check when you're away.
> 
> It's the old version of the £245 one, but they are similar prices elsewhere. You do need to research night image quality though if night time issues are your main concern.
> 
> ...


Ditto here Swann system which is ok but I think I placed the cameras too high . Ring door bells are very good .


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2022)

I have a wired in IPCam at the front of the house as it can pan/zoom via WiFi & the App. 
The rest of the property, including bike shed, is a different wireless system, also viewable via an App. 
As said, most are no use if viewing through a window. Also, mounting externally too high up only gives a lovely pic of the top of peoples heads.


----------

